# Ride Boots



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

The Intuition Dream Liners in my Tridents have packed out by what feels to be approaching a full size over 37 days use this year. However, I definitely put a lot more wear into them than one would expect for 37 days, as many of those days were backcountry and/or splitboarding days which involved several hours of hiking (always 5 or more, sometimes as 7-8 hours). 

I molded them at the start using the rice-stuffed-socks-heated-in-the-microwave method. They were snug at first, but have lots of room in the toes now. So much so that I recently ordered another pair in an 11 to replace my present size 12s. 

The Trident, with its triple boa, is hands-down the best boot I've ever ridden. I can crank them cast tight for an ultra responsive feel, but loosen them for playing around. My local hill always has fun, little features at the bottom, and I often crank them super tight to bomb a run, then pop the upper and heel-hold boas wide-open at the bottom to hit whatever features are at the bottom. Don't even have to stop.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Alonzo said:


> The Intuition Dream Liners in my Tridents have packed out by what feels to be approaching a full size over 37 days use this year. However, I definitely put a lot more wear into them than one would expect for 37 days, as many of those days were backcountry and/or splitboarding days which involved several hours of hiking (always 5 or more, sometimes as 7-8 hours).
> 
> I molded them at the start using the rice-stuffed-socks-heated-in-the-microwave method. They were snug at first, but have lots of room in the toes now. So much so that I recently ordered another pair in an 11 to replace my present size 12s.
> 
> The Trident, with its triple boa, is hands-down the best boot I've ever ridden. I can crank them cast tight for an ultra responsive feel, but loosen them for playing around. My local hill always has fun, little features at the bottom, and I often crank them super tight to bomb a run, then pop the upper and heel-hold boas wide-open at the bottom to hit whatever features are at the bottom. Don't even have to stop.


Excellent feedback, thank you. Sounds like I'll be sending my 11s back then. The 10.5s actually curled back my toes just a bit, but if the liner were to expand by a full size that would probably be a perfect fit with a midweight pair of socks. I'd read a review somewhere that Ride liners didn't pack out much so I wasn't sure if I could make that work. The 11s feel perfect but that much packing out would make them sloppy. 

Rides BOA system does look awesome, I love not having to mess with a pull string harness when taking them on and off and the heel hold on these things is incredible even without engaging the BOA.


----------

